# time for a new section



## Bladexdsl (Aug 22, 2010)

yep their uploading them already and their JB compatible


----------



## prowler (Aug 22, 2010)

Or just use the PS3 section for big games.
As you can see 360/PSP scene release sections are not even finished yet (need to wait for a format like Wii/NDS releases)


----------



## Bladexdsl (Aug 22, 2010)

what you mean not finished they look finished to me it's even full of releases in there.


----------



## prowler (Aug 22, 2010)

Difference between the sections

A release on PSP: http://gbatemp.net/t227820-psp-0058-saru-get-chu-p-japan
A release on Wii: http://gbatemp.net/t249487-wii-2159-we-sing-encore-europe


----------



## Bladexdsl (Aug 22, 2010)

so what if it looks different


----------



## luke_c (Aug 22, 2010)

gOnline is still being worked on as far as I am aware for PSP/360 releases, so until that's done and we have caught up with the incredible backlog we have on those releases alone I don't think we can even think about a PS3 section. 

Another point is that we cannot actually confirm this devices validity for ourselves yet, we don't know how easy it is to play all these games. If you need to mess around with hundreds of settings to launch one game is it worth posting all the dumps so that very few people who actually know how to play them can use them?

It's still very early into the PS3s scene life and I don't think we should be thinking about a PS3 release section yet, whilst there is already just under 2000 PS3 games dumped, as it stands they are not compatible with this device which makes them useless, and if they aren't compatible I'm sure release groups won't want to be duping them all over again, this would also mean that every member in all the PS3 release groups who dumps the games would be forced to buy one of these 'PSJailbreaks' so that they could dump their games in the specific format.

As far as I am aware nothing of the sort has happened yet,  there is no current 'PSJailbreak' compatible scene releases yet according to any PreDBs that I have looked on and ABGX, if they not listed on any database then you can't really class them as releases. GBAtemp has only ever posted scene releases.

Another factor to take into consideration is the maintaining of it, for one we don't know that hundreds of games could be dumped daily in order to catch up, and secondly we are still working on a backlog for all the Virtual Console releases.

We recently just introduced the PSP/360 section which hasn't really even been started yet, and now you're asking us to open ANOTHER section for PS3 releases? There's only so much work people can do you know, whilst hiring new staff would be an obvious choice, it's not something that happens instantly, the higher-ups will have to monitor certain people, see how interested and devoted they are, groom them into posting etc. It's a process that will take a while to happen, so the idea of a PS3 scene releases section is albeit not a bad suggestion, you're just ignoring the other factors you need to take into consideration.


----------



## Hadrian (Aug 23, 2010)

Ugh fuck the VC releases.


----------



## Bladexdsl (Aug 23, 2010)

luke_c said:
			
		

> and secondly we are still working on a backlog for all the Virtual Console releases.


how hard is it to simply add them all i could do it in a day.


----------



## luke_c (Aug 23, 2010)

Gaydrian said:
			
		

> Ugh fuck the VC releases.
> Glad I am not the only person that feels that way, I have never played a single one and don't plan to either... But if the release list is there it should really be maintained.
> 
> 
> ...


Please, feel free to do so. 
According to ABGX we are currently on release 4535, whereas the latest is 4869, so it's about 300 releases to go, and that's including the PROPER/REPACK/iNTERNAL/NUKES we don't post. So it's really only about half of that, 150.
The main problem is that whilst I am sure it probably could be done in a single day, Me and most likely not many other people have the time to spend 24 hours posting VC releases a day. If you feel you have the time and devotion to do so, by all means please do so. It would help significantly as we currently only have SoulSnatcher helping with posting the VC releases, as soon as the VC releases are back up to date we can focus on more consoles such as the Xbox 360, PSP and a possible PS3 release section.

As I said though in a previous post, it's all fine and dandy with everyone saying, "We want a PS3 scene release section!" You have to think about what else is needed for this to work, we will need people to be constantly maintaining the releases, and staff to be constantly validating the releases, which means checking every single release for any errors, this is very time consuming and definitely won't be a very easy job to do if there's 2000 odd PS3 game dumps we need to check over. 

Whilst I agree it would be nice to have a PS3 scene release section, I still think it's too early to be talking about it, just look at the PSP and 360 sections, the consoles have been out for many years yet the sections only recently got added. We also definitely lack the man-power to keep a maintained PS3 database, as Another World has said so many, many times: GBAtemp is like university, no one wants to get involved. I'm afraid to say that it is all true, which I find very disappointing considering the size of the site and the amount of members it has. I must admit that I am quite interested in this device myself, purely for the purpose of seeing how the homebrew community progresses on the console *cough* *cough* and although I don't feel like downloading every single PS3 game dump out there, as it would destroy my bandwith, my credit card and my hard-drive(s), I'm sure I would be 'testing' out a few of the game dumps every now and then if you get what I mean. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Maybe we can all work on this together? If we can get a fair amount of people together who are willing to contribute to this project, help post the scene releases, help others with getting these releases to work and help get it all up and running, maybe you can all talk to Costello or Shaun and take it from there, I would certainly be up with helping to post a few releases every day or so but I do have other duties aswell so it's not at the top of my priorities at the moment. If you really want this to happen, then make it happen, bring some people together, get people involved, get helping out and get it up and running, talk to an admin and it may just take off, that's all the advice I can really give you.


----------



## Bladexdsl (Aug 23, 2010)

i can add them i can't make or upload an NFO though.
i'm pretty much online 24/7 as it's my job.


----------



## luke_c (Aug 23, 2010)

Bladexdsl said:
			
		

> i'd need a complete list of stable (no nukes) vc/ww releases out so far. the list needs to include all the stuff to add them like number, size etc cos i don't know any of them. i'm pretty much online 24/7 as it's my job.
> WiiWare releases are up to date it's only the Virtual Console releases you need to worry about, start off by using this to see which games should be posted next.
> 
> Taken from a previous post of mine:
> ...



So to summarize, you only need to post *clean* releases. E.g. Xevious.VC.Arcade.JPN.Wii-PLAY-SKiLL is a clean release, as it has no extra tags in the DiR name whereas Xevious.VC.FC.JPN.*PROPER*.Wii-PLAY-SKiLL is not a clean version as it has the proper tag. If you are unsure of anything just send me over a PM or reply here and I will try to get back to you as soon as possible, this wasn't the most detailed answer but I can't seem to think of anything else to elaborate on it at the moment.

Here's a quick image guide:

Step 1) Find the latest VC release in the GBAtemp databse.


Spoiler










As you can see the latest release is Zombies Ate My Neighbors, VC #0854 - Zombies Ate My Neighbors (Europe), look below the Game name and you shall see the Directory name, the directory name for this release is: Zombies.Ate.My.Neighbors.PAL.VC.SNES.Wii-OneUp

Step 2) Navigate your browser to http://www.abgx.net/wiivc_releases_date.txt and Ctrl+f to search for the directory name:


Spoiler










It should highlight the release. Look up for the next *clean* release, as you can see there are a few iNJECT_iNTERNAL_VC_Wii-0RANGECHiCKEN releases, as they are not clean releases you should just avoid them completely, the next clean release is Xevious.VC.Arcade.JPN.Wii-PLAY-SKiLL so highlight it, then navigate your browser to http://www.abgx.net/filename/?ch=12, this is the Virtual Console section of ABGX. Enter in the search field the name of the next release, Xevious.VC.Arcade.JPN.Wii-PLAY-SKiLL. Make sure you search by folder.

Step 3) Once you have completed the search the screen will look like this:


Spoiler










This screen has all the neccessary data needed for posting the scene release, apart from the release number, as GBAtemp uses their own release list. The next game number should simply be the next number, e.g. VC *#0854* - Zombies Ate My Neighbors (Europe) is the last release, this release will be *#0855*.
First of all you have the releas group "PLAY-SKiLL", you have the filename: "ps-e7hj", you have the region in the directory name (aswell as the release group) Xevious.VC.Arcade.*JPN*.Wii-PLAY-SKiLL or "NTSC-J" as ABGX points out. You also have the amount of rars, "3x5" this is 3 x 5MB. Finally you have a link to the NFO file in the form of a image of a piece of paper with lines on it. Click it. You will be directed to the page with the NFO.

Step 4) You will then see in front of you the NFO of the file you searched, along with the option to download it.


Spoiler










Download it. You will need to upload this later.

Step 5) Finding the Boxart. Navigate to http://vc.nintendolife.com/covers and search for the corresponding cover, we need to ctrl+f for Xevious.VC.Arcade, although searching for the dir name will not work, we will need to simplify it down a bit and search for Xevious, once you have searched for it, it should take you straight to it.


Spoiler










As you can see Xevious is highlighted and you can see the boxart. Click on it. You will be directed to the page where you can download the picture.

Step 6) Saving the boxart. Right-click on the main file and save it, preferably renaming it to a more convenient name such as Xevious.VC.Arcade.JPN.Wii-PLAY-SKiLL, that's what I named it to for convenience, if two files in the database have the same image filename, one will overwrite the other etc.


Spoiler










Once you have saved the file we can start on the posting of the release.

Step 7) Getting into the RMC (Release Management Centre)
Direct yourself to the GBAtemp portal, and along the side you will see submit scene release, click it.


Spoiler










You will then be directed to the Release Management Center.
It should look like this, not everything will be bolded for you as it is for me though. You need to click on Add a new release under the Wii section.


Spoiler










Click on it and we can get to entering in all the required details.

Step 8) You will now be on a screen that looks like this:


Spoiler










Now you need to enter in all the details that we got from ABGX, select the boxart, the nfo, change the release number and make sure the release type is virtual console.
After all this is done it should look like this: 


Spoiler










Once it is all complete click post release. You will be taken to this screen where you can view your release or go back to posting more:


Spoiler










Now you can click view release and see your release, it will look something like this:


Spoiler










Your release won't go straight into the Virtual Console section like mine does, instead your topic will be created in the User Submitted News section where it will be checked and then validated (Which moves it into the corresponding section) by a member of staff.

Step 9) Repeat this for other releases, the next release to be posted will be Face.Off.VC.Arcade.JPN.Wii-PLAY-SKiLL.

Hope this covered things up.

EDIT: Replaced images with pix.gbatemp.net mirrors and added spoilers.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Aug 23, 2010)

@luke_c: That's a really nice guide, maybe we should copy/paste it as a separate thread for reference. Sure would help to get a few people do some VC releases 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Also, your name isn't in the Mag Staff yellow in Recent Posts. Odd.

But, um, yeah, we don't need PS3 scene releases as a section. We are "The Largest GBA and DS Community on the Web" (according to the banner at the top), not "The Largest PSP/PS3/Xbox 360/Wii/DS/GBA/Other Community on the Web". Regardless we're a mainly Nintendo system based forum and most of the stuff like PSP and Xbox 360 scene releases are for big games, as was said before.


----------



## Bladexdsl (Aug 23, 2010)

right-o i'll add a shitload tomorrow it's midnight right now


----------



## tj_cool (Aug 23, 2010)

Those steps seem pretty straightforward. And if we're just Copy Pasting it, can't it somehow be automated? Maybe so the only thing you actually have to do is to mark what releases can be posted, and to add a cover, that's it. 



			
				Guild McCommunist said:
			
		

> @luke_c: That's a really nice guide, maybe we should copy/paste it as a separate thread for reference. Sure would help to get a few people do some VC releases
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Has to be changed manually by an Admin. The recent posts box in blog articles is worse btw (Thug is still red for example 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------



## Bladexdsl (Aug 24, 2010)

i uploaded a shitload i could do the whole lot but every1 bitches too much about the news section being clogged so i'll just do a few a day


----------



## luke_c (Aug 25, 2010)

tj_cool said:
			
		

> Those steps seem pretty straightforward. And if we're just Copy Pasting it, can't it somehow be automated? Maybe so the only thing you actually have to do is to mark what releases can be posted, and to add a cover, that's it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I noticed the commotion in the USN hehe, don't worry about it, ignore them, you're helping out the site, post as many as you want, they get moved within the hour usually so it's nothing to fuss about, go posting crazy!


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Aug 25, 2010)

You do a good job posting VC Releases, Bladexdsl! You post fast and I haven't seen any mistakes aside from the picture not appearing which luke_c fixed. Keep up the good work!

I have a shit-load of nfos and box-art saved on my computer, now from doing the VC Releases. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I don`t like using Nintendolife as a source for boxart because of the water-mark they put. It makes the releases seem less professional.
We should have a guide on posting Releases here. Hopefully, more people will help out and we won't accumulate another backlog.


----------



## Bladexdsl (Aug 26, 2010)

this is where i get all my box arts from : http://images.google.com.au/imghp?hl=en&tab=wi

dunno why the box didn't show up it only did it for pilotwings said the image wasn't supported but it was the same image type i was using for the rest


----------



## Bladexdsl (Aug 29, 2010)

40 to go!


----------



## Bladexdsl (Aug 31, 2010)

oh fuck i thought i was finished i just found A LOT more that need to be done looks like the site i was getting them from fell behind too! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







i have to do the rest from http://www.abgx.net/filename/?ch=12 but it only shows 50 at a time and only the latest 50?


----------



## Bladexdsl (Aug 22, 2010)

yep their uploading them already and their JB compatible


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Aug 31, 2010)

Bladexdsl said:
			
		

> oh fuck i thought i was finished i just found A LOT more that need to be done looks like the site i was getting them from fell behind too!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


lolololol.
Time to enter hyper-VC-Releases-posting-mode.
I don't think there's 830 releases we have to post. That number, 1,830 includes PROPERS, REPACK and so on.


----------



## luke_c (Aug 31, 2010)

SoulSnatcher said:
			
		

> Bladexdsl said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Quite true. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Final_Fight_Tough_JPN_VC_SFC_Wii-NRP which is VC release #1000 here is number 4730 in ABGX's database, and the latest in the database is 4870, so really only 150 to go, and that includes all nukes, propers, repacks etc.


----------

